# Battery Functions



## twiech (Oct 25, 2007)

What is the battery purpose? Is it simply for short term power? What will it power?  I noticed my refrigerator would not operate on gas in transit on a recent trip, was this due to a low battery? Also, if heading out on a winter trip and utilizing the power at the camp site, is the battery needed for the trip? Thanks


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

KargorooWiech said:


> What is the battery purpose? Is it simply for short term power? What will it power? I noticed my refrigerator would not operate on gas in transit on a recent trip, was this due to a low battery? Also, if heading out on a winter trip and utilizing the power at the camp site, is the battery needed for the trip? Thanks


A 12V battery is required on your trailer. The requirement is for the brake-away brakes.

As for what it will power, it's easier to answer what it won't power: 120V outlets, Microwave and A/C. Anything else will work if you have a good battery. The fridge won't light on gas without a power source (read battery), but if you had lights, then you had current from the battery. If you still have problems with the fridge running on gas, post a separate topic and people will chime in on possible solutions.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

KargorooWiech said:


> What is the battery purpose? Is it simply for short term power? What will it power? I noticed my refrigerator would not operate on gas in transit on a recent trip, was this due to a low battery? Also, if heading out on a winter trip and utilizing the power at the camp site, is the battery needed for the trip? Thanks


 The baterry is used to power the lights, the furnace blower & circuit board, the refrigerator circuit board when on gas, the hot water heater board, the power tonge jack if you have one, the antena amplifier, the 12 TV socket (obviously) and very important for towing the braek away switch and brakes if the camper sepparates from the tow vehcle. Did I forget anything?

When you are plugged in to the main power the converter takes care of the battery function. The fridge will work on main pwer when plugged in but needs the battery to run the circuit board when on gas. The same for the water heater.

Do you need the baterry for your trip? yes for the break away system while towing.

Good luck and be safe


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

If you need to replace your battery, make sure its a deep cycle battery -also- remove it from your trailer for winter storage and place it on a trickle charge - 1.5amps. This info was passed on to me by other fellow outbackers!

Also, here is a great article on entitled - 12V side of life - which was also passed on to me!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

KargorooWiech said:


> What is the battery purpose? Is it simply for short term power? What will it power? I noticed my refrigerator would not operate on gas in transit on a recent trip, was this due to a low battery? Also, if heading out on a winter trip and utilizing the power at the camp site, is the battery needed for the trip? Thanks


As for the fridge, make sure the gas is turned on at the tank, you are level, and then light a burner on the stove to make sure the gas lines are filled. If you have battery power, the fridge should light. Don't forget to turn off the stove burner...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't think a trickle charge is advisable. You shouldn't really need constant charge going into it in storage.

Over the winter I actually discharge and recharge mine a few times. Probably crazy but even after a month they've only only dropped half a volt - not enough for the charger to even mess with, so I hook up a 12v light to it and let it run for a couple days and then charge them back up.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> I don't think a trickle charge is advisable. You shouldn't really need constant charge going into it in storage.
> 
> Over the winter I actually discharge and recharge mine a few times. Probably crazy but even after a month they've only only dropped half a volt - not enough for the charger to even mess with, so I hook up a 12v light to it and let it run for a couple days and then charge them back up.


After reading that article that I posted earlier, I have to agree. It mentions you shouldn't keep the battery plugged in as it may cause it to dry out. So I guess the key here is to do as you suggest, check it every once in awhile, and charge it.

Also, my garage is not insulated and I think it may very well freeze there. I may need to bring it in to our laundry room.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

if battery is disconnected the slides won't work. last winter a friend came over to see my Outback. we went out and i tried to open the slides and nothing. so i got the long power cord out hooked it up and nothing. started poking around and found a small label by battery compartment about the battery and slides. went and got the battery hooked it up and they worked.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

swanny said:


> if battery is disconnected the slides won't work. last winter a friend came over to see my Outback. we went out and i tried to open the slides and nothing. so i got the long power cord out hooked it up and nothing. started poking around and found a small label by battery compartment about the battery and slides. went and got the battery hooked it up and they worked.


I checked the Keystone manual and its vague regarding the requirement you mentioned. I guess what does not make sense is that if the power supply in the coach also converts AC - DC then why would it not supply the slide out. I don't understand why they don't make that point in the owners manual.

Anybody else know why?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> if battery is disconnected the slides won't work. last winter a friend came over to see my Outback. we went out and i tried to open the slides and nothing. so i got the long power cord out hooked it up and nothing. started poking around and found a small label by battery compartment about the battery and slides. went and got the battery hooked it up and they worked.


I checked the Keystone manual and its vague regarding the requirement you mentioned. I guess what does not make sense is that if the power supply in the coach also converts AC - DC then why would it not supply the slide out. I don't understand why they don't make that point in the owners manual.

Anybody else know why?
[/quote]
The converter cannot supply enough 12v power to run the electric motor for the slide (high amp draw). James


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Below is a link to a post from a previous thread detailing what operates on 12VDC and what operates on 110VAC. This might help a bit. Please let me know if there are any errors in it and I'll correct them.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry287194

Ed


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> I don't think a trickle charge is advisable. You shouldn't really need constant charge going into it in storage.
> 
> Over the winter I actually discharge and recharge mine a few times. Probably crazy but even after a month they've only only dropped half a volt - not enough for the charger to even mess with, so I hook up a 12v light to it and let it run for a couple days and then charge them back up.


After reading that article that I posted earlier, I have to agree. It mentions you shouldn't keep the battery plugged in as it may cause it to dry out. So I guess the key here is to do as you suggest, check it every once in awhile, and charge it.

Also, my garage is not insulated and I think it may very well freeze there. I may need to bring it in to our laundry room.
[/quote]

Deep drains on a battery will kill it. A maintenance charger (some call them trickle chargers) supply 1.5 amps to the batteries when in storage. This will help maintain battery life and will not cause water loss.


----------

